# does anyone know there EP Henry figures



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I picked up some Coventry wall (5 blended/layer) and got two layers of 3" at I believe is 5sqft per layer (10sqft total). The yard screws up and gives me a two layers of Doublesided Coventry Wall instead. Is the DS Coventry wall 4sqft per layer?


----------

